# PC within rs30000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 11, 2010)

guys please suggest the best possible config within rs30000/- the parts i need are- 1.Monitor
       2.Keyboard/mouse
       3.Cabinet (not a high end one)
       4.Motherboard
       5.RAM
       6.Processor
       7.Hard Disk
       8.DVD- RW
       9.UPS

the PC will be for casual use only...the M/B should have a PCIe slot so i can later get a graphics card.A 1gb RAM will be enough.


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 12, 2010)

Processor: Athlon II X3 630 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
Ram: Corsair Kingston 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.5k
Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2.1k
Optical Drives: Samsung 22X DVD RW @ 1.1k
PSU: FSP Saga II 400W @ 2.2k
Cabinet: Zebronics Bijli (without PSU) @ 1.2k
Monitor: Dell S2009W 20" @ 6.8k
Keyboard Mouse: Logitech Internet Desktop @ 0.7k
apc ups 550va 2.4k

Total: 31k. you may do 1 thing. 
later upgrade to 5770


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Processor: Athlon II X3 630 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
> Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
> Ram: *Corsair Kingston 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.5k*
> Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2.1k
> ...



i think he better with 2Gb ram (he mentioned 1 Gb enough) & APC 550VA cost 1.8-2k. so total comes @ 28k.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 12, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> Processor: *Athlon II X3 630 2.9GHz @ 4.8k*--------->Athlon II X4 630 2.9GHz @ 4.8k
> Motherboard: Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.2k
> Ram: Corsair Kingston 2X2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5.5k
> Hard Disk: Western Digital 500Gb Blue @ 2.1k
> ...



your typo error....



> i think he better with 2Gb ram (he mentioned 1 Gb enough) & APC 550VA cost 1.8-2k. so total comes @ 28k.



as in the end as you have rs 2k in hand, invest rs 800 more in cabby and get a nzxt gamma....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanx for replying...1-2 gb ram will be enough for me..the nzxt gamma is a good alternative also

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:24 PM ----------

i am thinking of going for a generic psu now as i will be upgrading with a gfx card & a psu in the next 2-3 months..whats the price for 2gb RAM's?since i'll be saving on the PSU & RAM can i get a better processor?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 12, 2010)

Better not waste money on a generic PSU when you know you'll be upgrading in a few months.
In Athlon II X4 range, you have only one higher option, Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz

If you want still better, you can get Phenom II X4 955 3.2 Ghz or Phenom II X4 965 3.4 Ghz, but the Athlon II X4 range is much more value for money. Phenom II X4 range is slightly expensive and the L3 cache does not give much advantage. But AMD, knowing this, is not expected to release faster Athlon II X4 processor, the 3.0 Ghz is expected to remain the fastest in this range.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Better not waste money on a generic PSU when you know you'll be upgrading in a few months.
> In Athlon II X4 range, you have only one higher option, Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz
> 
> If you want still better, you can get Phenom II X4 955 3.2 Ghz or Phenom II X4 965 3.4 Ghz, but the Athlon II X4 range is much more value for money. Phenom II X4 range is slightly expensive and the L3 cache does not give much advantage.



Athlon II X4 630 or Phenom II X4 955. no use getting a over priced X4 635 (most places its overpriced @ 6k+).



Cool Buddy said:


> But AMD, knowing this, is not expected to release faster Athlon II X4 processor, the 3.0 Ghz is expected to remain the fastest in this range.



Athlon II X4 645 coming in Q4 2010 (maybe Q3 but to b safe, Q4).


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

It's a good news if it's coming. Yesterday morning I was reading a comparison between Athlon II X4 & Phenom II X4 and this was written on tomshardware.com


> Overall, the main performance differentiator between the Athlon II X4 and the Phenom II X4 is clock speed. A simple 200 MHz increase for the Athlon II X4 would probably match the performance of a Phenom II X4, despite its large 6MB L3 cache. Knowing this, you can be sure that there will never be an Athlon II product that matches or exceeds the clock speeds of the premium Phenom II.


So I thought it would never come. But even if Athlon II X4 faster than 3.0Ghz doesn't come, prices of Phenom II X4 will fall to those levels once it becomes mainstream.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

but your pc buying schedule can't wait that long.... rite???? so go with athlon II*4 630....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

A 2.9 Ghz quad core should suffice for anything as of now


----------



## vicky4u66 (Jun 13, 2010)

Core 2 duo 2.93, asus g41 motherboard , 3gb ram , 1tb hdd wd of 64mb cache memory , nvidia 275 gtx card , dvd rw, atx cabinet , 24 inch benq monitor thats all


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

vicky4u66 said:


> Core 2 duo 2.93, asus g41 motherboard , 3gb ram , 1tb hdd wd of 64mb cache memory , nvidia 275 gtx card , dvd rw, atx cabinet , 24 inch benq monitor thats all



And that would come for *Rs. 30,000*?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> And that would come for *Rs. 30,000*?



forget 30k, its obsolete stuff. outdated. i think he


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

Core 2 duo 2.93 - 5.1k
asus g41 motherboard - 3.5k
3GB RAM - 4k
1TB HDD - 3.5k
nvidia 275 gtx card - 15k
DVD RW - 1K
ATX Cabinet - 1.5k
24 inch benq - 10k

Total - 43.6k

*Corsair VX 450 - 3.6k* (A must for this config)

Total - Roughly 47k

That's vicky4u66's suggestion for a 30k PC, even though it has a processor from an outdated series.

Please stay away from any such configurations


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

vicky4u66 said:


> Core 2 duo 2.93, asus g41 motherboard , 3gb ram , 1tb hdd wd of 64mb cache memory , nvidia 275 gtx card , dvd rw, atx cabinet , 24 inch benq monitor thats all



OUTDATED STUFF.... STAY AWAY FROM IT.... and please don't recommend anyone a c2d.... not vfm at all....


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Better not waste money on a generic PSU when you know you'll be upgrading in a few months.
> In Athlon II X4 range, you have only one higher option, Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz
> 
> If you want still better, you can get Phenom II X4 955 3.2 Ghz or Phenom II X4 965 3.4 Ghz, but the Athlon II X4 range is much more value for money. Phenom II X4 range is slightly expensive and the L3 cache does not give much advantage. But AMD, knowing this, is not expected to release faster Athlon II X4 processor, the 3.0 Ghz is expected to remain the fastest in this range.



thanks for replying. a generic psu will only cost rs500/-...so no problems there..i might upgrade within next 1-1.5 months also..

how much will Athlon II X4 640 3.0GHz cost?also whats the price for Phenom II X4 955 3.2 Ghz or Phenom II X4 965 3.4 Ghz?


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 14, 2010)

Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.8k 
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.9k
Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 4.7k


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 14, 2010)

about the monitor...dell isn't readily available in guwahati(where it will be bought)...how is the Benq G2220 22’’ monitor? is there any other monitor at this price range..it costs about 8k....i am looking for a 22'' since i will be upgrading with a graphics card soon. also the biostar m/b may not be abailable so is the ASUS M4A78LT-M LE  or  MSI GF615M-P33 mobo's good? please suggest alternatives to the biostar that will support ddr3 memory. thank you.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> about the monitor...dell isn't readily available in guwahati(where it will be bought)...how is the Benq G2220 22’’ monitor? is there any other monitor at this price range..it costs about 8k....i am looking for a 22'' since i will be upgrading with a graphics card soon. also the biostar m/b may not be abailable so is the ASUS M4A78LT-M LE  or  MSI GF615M-P33 mobo's good? please suggest alternatives to the biostar that will support ddr3 memory. thank you.



visit Computer Heart & get Benq 2220HD. they quoted me a price of 8.9k last time i visited about 6 months ago, a bit too high compared to other parts. its a good monitor. no problem with it.

for motherboard, i doubt if any 785G or 790GX or even 8 series motherboard available here. if you can, order it online from SMC (Gigabyte GA785GMT-UD2H @ 4600).

also for processors, i heard, X4 620 is priced at a sky high 6.5k or so. better get X4 955 which is priced reasonably well compared to Athlon X4s.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 14, 2010)

Gigabyte has some good boards, but they are expensive compared to biostar. better look for AMD, ASUS is not recommended although nothing is seriously wrong with it either.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Gigabyte has some good boards, but they are expensive compared to biostar. better look for AMD, ASUS is not recommended although nothing is seriously wrong with it either.



Gigabyte GA785GMT-UD2H is a very good board. its DDR3. its same as Biostar TA785G3 HD. just it got no sideport memory. & its 100% solid caps. also audio is good. a very good alternative to Biostar at a slightly higher price.

about Asus. they have numerous issues. mayn't be very big one. but surely when paying so much, one doesn't expect to end up with some nasty problems.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 14, 2010)

*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-phenom-ii-corei-i5,2647.html

here this will answer all ur queries about vfm and performance.
read it thorughly especially the last page.


and benq g2220 is arnd 7.5k , you could have fetched the deal if you buy from lamington road in mumbai.

if you are asking this for a friend in guwhati then online buying will be better.
if buying from lamington is possible then go that way. though if ur skeptical about that just locate someone on the forums who lives near you and is wiling to accompany you.

*www.theitwares.com/monitors-monitors-c-101_35_64.html

*Config #6
*Athlon II X2 250 3GHz @ 3k
Biostar TA785G3 @ 3.7k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.9k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 Artic Cooling @ 5.3k
*TOTAL = Rs. 30,400*

here is compaddict sir's config from the price list  thread

since you are not buying gpu now just upgrade the cpu in this config to what has been suggested here.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jun 15, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> visit Computer Heart & get Benq 2220HD. they quoted me a price of 8.9k last time i visited about 6 months ago, a bit too high compared to other parts. its a good monitor. no problem with it.
> 
> for motherboard, i doubt if any 785G or 790GX or even 8 series motherboard available here. if you can, order it online from SMC (Gigabyte GA785GMT-UD2H @ 4600).
> 
> also for processors, i heard, X4 620 is priced at a sky high 6.5k or so. better get X4 955 which is priced reasonably well compared to Athlon X4s.



are you from guwahati? ..can you tell me what motherboards i can get in guwahati? specifically in computer heart or datamation services?online shopping is not really an option here & since i am in mumbai & a friend is going to get the PC in guwahati, i can only give him a configuration for now.


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

there are few indian sites wch cover whole India  , after u give him the config, and hes still confused, tell us and well make it ckearer.

in this same hardware q&a section there is a thread latest prices see the first page for the website detail.
if you read the whole thread u may find some one from guwahti.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 15, 2010)

> about the monitor...dell isn't readily available in guwahati(where it will be bought)...how is the Benq G2220 22’’ monitor? is there any other monitor at this price range..it costs about 8k....i am looking for a 22'' since i will be upgrading with a graphics card soon. also the biostar m/b may not be abailable so is the ASUS M4A78LT-M LE or MSI GF615M-P33 mobo's good? please suggest alternatives to the biostar that will support ddr3 memory. thank you.
> __________________



benq g2220 is a great monitor.... i got it for 7.8k from nehru place....
for online shopping, lynx and it wares is recommended.... smc is a good shop but can't say anything about their online service.... their online service is pretty new....


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 15, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> are you from guwahati? ..can you tell me what motherboards i can get in guwahati? specifically in computer heart or datamation services?online shopping is not really an option here & since i am in mumbai & a friend is going to get the PC in guwahati, i can only give him a configuration for now.



yup. i m from Guwahati. well from Computerheart & likeweise shops, you won't find any AMD chipset based motherboards. thats for sure. i not went there since 6 months so can't just comment what motherboard will b available. do remember, all the ppls on those shops are no.1 idiots of India. so go well prepared


----------

